# Being AP



## Chiffy (19 February 2017)

For anyone like me, who is a racing fan but hasn't seen AP's film, it is on BBC 2 at 10pm tonight.


----------



## Clodagh (19 February 2017)

Really worth watching.


----------



## Sprout (19 February 2017)

Thanks Chiffy, haven't seen it. Xx


----------



## PorkChop (19 February 2017)

Its brill, I have it on DVD.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 February 2017)

I was given the dvd for Christmas.  Even were I not a jump fan or even a follower of AP,  I would still have found it a fascinating insight in to a man who for 20 years led the way.  It seems that he had separate compartments for every aspect of his life.

There's a line which sums up his approach when Chantelle was going on a-bit about his self abuse(?) and obviously with his interests at heart,  and she says to him "It isn't just about you,  you know" and AP replies "Says who"?   He was right,  of course.  Rightly or not,  it was all about the man himself.

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 February 2017)

Just set it onto record. I haven't actually seen it yet.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 February 2017)

You have to admire him really.  I admit to shedding a tear at the end too.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 February 2017)

EKW said:



			Just set it onto record. I haven't actually seen it yet.
		
Click to expand...

I can't belive you don't have the DVD


----------



## Dobiegirl (19 February 2017)

I have the DVD but watched it again and came to the same conclusions that Chantelle is a diamond.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 February 2017)

Dobiegirl said:



			I have the DVD but watched it again and came to the same conclusions that Chantelle is a diamond.
		
Click to expand...

She's a keeper: I don't imagine AP is ever going to be easy to live with, even now.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 February 2017)

Exploding Chestnuts said:



			I can't belive you don't have the DVD
		
Click to expand...

I may be a jumping girl through and through but I rarely actually watch any racing unless I am at the races myself.

I'll watch it this evening whilst I am working.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 February 2017)

Its not so much about the racing, its about the man.


----------



## Clare85 (22 February 2017)

Just watched this on BBC iplayer. Fantastic! AP's dedication, determination and sheer talent, culminating in such success, is something I don't think we will see again for a long time.

And in his case, I don't think I've ever seen more truth in the saying "behind every successful man is a great woman". The relief and pride on Chantelle's face as he finished his final race safely brought me to tears.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 February 2017)

Clare85 said:



			Just watched this on BBC iplayer. Fantastic! AP's dedication, determination and sheer talent, culminating in such success, is something I don't think we will see again for a long time.

And in his case, I don't think I've ever seen more truth in the saying "behind every successful man is a great woman". The relief and pride on Chantelle's face as he finished his final race safely brought me to tears.
		
Click to expand...

You know, he has been in "a critical condition" so often, she must have been in bits ................  and then there were his "dark days"............ 
I think little Archie made him a "family man" It's never been about money . . . . . 
She makes most of these WAGS seem like fags/handbags/nags ...................
He was a great rider with great ambition before Chantelle, she suffered for his cause, and stuck with him, in that one way, he has been very lucky.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 February 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=786038871555137&set=gm.1358264214236269&type=3

How about being given a lead by the champ out hunting.


----------



## Hexx (22 February 2017)

I was amazed by the wardrobes!!

Really interesting programme - he certainly was driven to succeed.


----------

